# European Blue Card



## ash123 (May 9, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with the European Blue Card. I am looking for general information about the application process. I am an American citizen with a job offer in Greece and I am applying for the E.U. Blue Card. There is a shortage of information about the details for the Greek application. I am grateful for any info!

Ashley


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

OMG - they've been talking about this in Greece since 2007! So far, I haven't heard or seen anything.


----------



## ash123 (May 9, 2011)

LGK616 said:


> OMG - they've been talking about this in Greece since 2007! So far, I haven't heard or seen anything.


It seems it is in effect, but like most Greek laws the details are not common knowledge


----------

